# Channa Barca spotted at Hong Kong



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey guys I saw this Barca yesterday so snapped a picture for you guys

its 14" long and about $3500....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

woah, now thats a true RARE monster!
awesome fish!
thanks for posting!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Rare in Canada but they been popping out more lately but the price is just too much. Still price won't go lower than $1k even small specimen.

My soon to have snakehead in my tank. Hopefully by August.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe someone needs to update this, lol

Channa barca - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

it was such a beauty when I saw it....after that it was the price that shocked me...
I am actually on a search for bichirs and snakeheads...saw peacock bass for a VERY CHEAP price...don't know anything about them but 6 of the fries (2") cost like 4 bucks.


KingEL...GET it asap man...can't wait to see one of those in your tank...


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That's one cool looking fish.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

wil_son said:


> it was such a beauty when I saw it....after that it was the price that shocked me...
> I am actually on a search for bichirs and snakeheads...saw peacock bass for a VERY CHEAP price...don't know anything about them but 6 of the fries (2") cost like 4 bucks.
> 
> KingEL...GET it asap man...can't wait to see one of those in your tank...


For sure but need to save up for them.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Earl its perry let me know when you going to order I'll want to be in on it tooo!!!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Oliver has them in stock at www.belowwater.com if you guys were to go for multiple fish I am sure you could get a very nice price...


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

i want one


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

stratos said:


> Oliver has them in stock at Below Water if you guys were to go for multiple fish I am sure you could get a very nice price...


Price is a bit too much for the pair, IMO.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Ruf R said:


> Hey Earl its perry let me know when you going to order I'll want to be in on it tooo!!!


Yep for sure. Just waiting for the new aurantimaculatas to grow up a bit. Barca and dilpogramma is next on my list.


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Earl whats your guess on this one

saw this sh wild in hk ...sorry about the reflection...I gave my best...


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

my guess is striata


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep looks to be channa striata.


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

If anyone is ordering from oliver at below water let me know, I mite be interested in something.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

striker said:


> If anyone is ordering from oliver at below water let me know, I mite be interested in something.


Talk to Theo I think they are doing a snakehead/flowerhorn order.


----------



## tomaslue (Aug 4, 2010)

wo...........$3500....
wht kind is it


----------

